# Anyone experienced with turning Sumac?



## BrentWin (Feb 11, 2013)

I see some pieces of Staghorn Sumac out there and really like the look of it. I would like to try some of it for bottle stoppers and game calls, if it is stable enough.

Has anyone out there worked with it?

Thanks
Brent


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 11, 2013)

I have turned it a couple of times. Yes it is relly nice looking stuff when fnished but in my exerience it wants to tear out really bad. supper sharp tools and light cuts. Like I said I have only worked with it just a couple of times and the tear out issue may have just been the stock that I had.


----------



## phinds (Feb 11, 2013)

It's a very soft wood and as FinalStrut says, it tears out easily and the end grain will crush if you don't have very sharp tools. Also, the pith is totally punky and could be scraped out by a 3-year-olds fingernail.

BUT ... It's BEAUTIFUL stuff. Take a look at the pics on my site.


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 11, 2013)

I have turned what I was told was Sumac, and it was great. I did a finial with it that was about 10" tall and less than 1/8"thick. I turned fine and finished well. My only problem with it is I don't like the greenish olive color.


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 12, 2013)

I turn african sumac all the time. Don't know if it turns the same as domestic. It is pink to purple in color.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey brent I was looking around for something in the shop today and came a cross a piece of this stuff that I think I can get a couple of bottle stopper blanks out of. Shoot me a pm with your address and I will send it out to you so you can try it before you spend a bunch on something you will hate turning.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 15, 2013)

Good info on the stabilizing Jon. I have been kicking around sending some out but will most likely not knowing it does not take resin well.


----------

